# 2.2dCi Fuel Pump problems



## ryankeyworth (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone had problems with the fuel pump?

My Xtrail (2004) is just out of warranty and I'm looking at a £2000 bill from a main dealer to get it fixed. Anyone got any tips on how to get Nissan to fix the problem or at least contribute to the cost?

Alternatively, does anyone know if this is something that can be fixed by an independent garage rather than a main dealer who charge a stupid hourly rate to do the work?

We got the Turbo replaced under warranty when the vehicle was a year old, so this is the second major engine component that's failed - can't see us buying another Nissan after this - makes Jaguars look reliable!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the help.....


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Must be a job for a diesel specialist?

Have you written to Nissan UK? Choose your words carefully and you might get lucky...

Edit: By the way, what happened? Is it total failure?


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi ryankeyworth

I had a fuel pump fail on my 2004 dCi after 28,000 miles, it was still under warranty at the time and was replaced. It takes Nissan at least a week to do this job because they take the old one off, send it away for testing by a diesel specialist, then when it has failed the test they order a new one.

I have heard on the wind that the replacement pumps have been 're-worked' in some way but I don't know the details.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello,

Ask Nissan for taking a part of the bill.

The general rule is the fuel pump(injection) should last 200000Km(figure to be checked with your own consumer associations).

The part of the bill should be prorata temporis the milage left to the expense of Nissan.

Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Of coarse "temporis" sould be understood as "mlilage"


----------

